
Government Allowed a Pizza Cook to Enter the U.S. On an H-1B Visa - Griffy013
https://twitter.com/wwwCISorg/status/927893290036416512
======
Griffy013
[https://cis.org/North/Government-Allowed-Pizza-Cook-Enter-
US...](https://cis.org/North/Government-Allowed-Pizza-Cook-Enter-US-H1B-Visa)

